# FB Morning Hunt



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm heading out to FB in the morning if anyone wants to join me. All I have is a canoe and 18 mallard decoys, it isnt much but I manage a few here and there. PM me if interested.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Dixieboy, sorry I missed this, New to the site as of today, would love to join you sometime if you have an empty seat again. ill PM you my info.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> I'm heading out to FB in the morning if anyone wants to join me. All I have is a canoe and 18 mallard decoys, it isnt much but I manage a few here and there. PM me if interested.


Canoe...what the hey. You can't be Cajun. A real Cajun wouldn't be caught DEAD in a canoe...c'mon man. Where's your pirogue?


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I know man, my dad still gives me hell about it, but its all I have for right now. A pirogue would definitely be easier to move around in though. In any instance, I'm only using it until spring/summer time when I can get another mudboat.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> I know man, my dad still gives me hell about it, but its all I have for right now. A pirogue would definitely be easier to move around in though. In any instance, I'm only using it until spring/summer time when I can get another mudboat.


I have seen aluminum and stainless steel pirogues back home. The one we used as kids had cypress sides and marine grade plywood bottom then we coated the outside with fiberglass cloth and resin. Painted it up good in Army OD green dull paint. I think my brother actually still has it a good 40 years later. I'm keeping my eye out for an old Cajun Special boat in the 14'-17' range and thinking about putting a gator tail motor on it when I get one. That should float in 3-4 inches of water and go through just about anything except a tree. Let's not talk about trees and aluminum boats, brings back memories of flying 15 feet without the aid of wings. But aluminum is malleable and you can hammer out the crashes with a decent sledge, hydraulic jack and some sweat.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

the pirogue i used was all cypress. I may call home and see if dad can find a cajun special too. Havent seen many up here that are made the way I want, so i have to choose lesser of two evils, have one built custom or one from back home already buillt. Just gotta watch those suckers, if they start taking water, they aint gonna float long before they sink straight to the bottom.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

How was your hunt??


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Longgun said:


> How was your hunt??


That's not important while they are discussing the finer points of swamp boats that just can't be found out here in the west.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ajwildcat said:


> That's not important while they are discussing the finer points of swamp boats that just can't be found out here in the west.


Hey I don't care who you are, now that right there was funny!:rotfl:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pirogues are cool little boats if you are hunting shallow timber. You need a "real boat" out West! Whoa just kidding!:shock: Do you have to use a push pole or can you paddle a pirogue? I have some late season spots that a pirogue would be the cats meow....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Pirogues are cool little boats if you are hunting shallow timber. You need a "real boat" out West! Whoa just kidding!:shock: Do you have to use a push pole or can you paddle a pirogue? I have some late season spots that a pirogue would be the cats meow....


Fowl, I know some people used push poles but where I hunted as a kid the water was sometimes deep, like 10-12 foot deep so I always used a paddle. A word of caution. If you are going to shoot while in the pirogue DO NOT shoot to the side. Only shoot facing the front or back. You shoot to the side you're going to do a barrel roll and end up spitting out swamp water. Don't ask how I know. >>O


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> A word of caution. If you are going to shoot while in the pirogue DO NOT shoot to the side. Only shoot facing the front or back. You shoot to the side you're going to do a barrel roll and end up spitting out swamp water. Don't ask how I know. >>O


That's funny! I watched a narrow 14' flat bottom boat do the same thing at Farmington Bay. There were two guys in it, both shooting at the same time, and that boat rolled right over and swamped. The best part about it is I knew both of them.:smile:


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Hunt was slow monday, I thought I would stay off open water and get out into the marsh to some of the potholes....bad idea, had one cinnamon teal land in my spread, and couldn't make a good shot. Needless to say that was the last duck i saw.
I agree a pirogue is alot better in shallow flooded timber, but Ive used them on areas like FB, they work well just have to be careful. I use a push pole in flooded timber, open areas I sit in the very back and paddle.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Fowl, I know some people used push poles but where I hunted as a kid the water was sometimes deep, like 10-12 foot deep so I always used a paddle. A word of caution. If you are going to shoot while in the pirogue DO NOT shoot to the side. Only shoot facing the front or back. You shoot to the side you're going to do a barrel roll and end up spitting out swamp water. Don't ask how I know. >>O


I used to shoot from the side, but you'd be a luck man to catch my cajun ass standing and doing it.


----------

